# BMW increasing price for 2017 & 2018 models starting April 1st



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW is increasing global prices effective April 1st, 2017. In the US the chart below shows the effected 2017 and 2018 models. Most price increases appear to be typical inflation adjustments with no change to base equipment. This is a strong move by BMW considering US sales have been flat since the start of 2017.



There are no base price changes to the MY2017 2 Series, M2, 3 Series Sedan and Sports Wagon, M3, 530i, 530i xDrive, 540i, and 540i xDrive. There are also no base price changes to the MY2018 4 Series, M4, X4, 530e, 530e xDrive, and M550i xDrive.

*2017 Model Year BMW Pricing and Ordering Guides - All Models*

BMW will price protect orders with a confirmed production number, of the affected models that are produced on or after April 1, 2017 and delivered by June 30, 2017.

Existing European Delivery orders with a confirmed delivery date will be honored if the vehicle is delivered and redelivered by August 31, 2017. However, any new European Delivery orders accepted after March 31, 2017 will reflect the new pricing.

*Model Year 2017 production coming to an end*


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Are these price changes accompanied by changes of standard equipment?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

namelessman said:


> Are these price changes accompanied by changes of standard equipment?


When BMW increase the price like this they typically don't change the standard equipment and there is no indication this price increase is any different.

Tim


----------



## ImolaRedM (May 20, 2013)

It's odd that BMW doesn't do this at the start of the production run. The 2018 6-series and 7-series just started production last month, if I'm not mistaken. And yet, the 2018 models went into production with the 2017 prices.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is this an April Fools joke? If not, BMW sure is trying hard to continue its trend of market share decline in the U.S. that's been going on for at least a couple years.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

gkr778 said:


> Is this an April Fools joke? If not, BMW sure is trying hard to continue its trend of market share decline in the U.S. that's been going on for at least a couple years.


I dont think they care about that right now. It seems pretty clear to me anyway. They seem to have decided that they will make more money per unit here in the US, because being the sales leader did not work for them from a financial perspective.

If it did work, they would be continuing to pursue it. Look at this, and the Maximum residualized MSRP on the 330s, and the lowered residual on the 430s if you option them up, and it seems very clear that not only are they reducing leasing incentives, they are raising prices and effectively creating less sales.

The good news is (silver lining and all that) less sales means the used cars should be worth more as they wont be "as common" as they are now, being as how fewer will be sold and all.

it seems abundantly clear to me that US sales volume does not matter to them as much as it did previously (and I keep saying that I think one reason why is they set sales records last year with US sales being down). Why not continue the trend (is what is BMW AG is likely saying).


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

If you put in an order for a custom build before April 1, you lock in the old price no matter how long it takes to deliver thingie, right?


----------



## Tirpitz (Sep 10, 2012)

Squiddie said:


> If you put in an order for a custom build before April 1, you lock in the old price no matter how long it takes to deliver thingie, right?


No.

BMW will price protect orders with a confirmed production number, of the affected models that are produced on or after April 1, 2017 *and delivered by June 30, 2017*.​


----------



## deaconh435 (Apr 3, 2014)

A CA has told me this does include 4 Series. The 4 Series is not included on the list above. Can some one confirm?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

deaconh435 said:


> A CA has told me this does include 4 Series. The 4 Series is not included on the list above. Can some one confirm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


That is correct. No price increase on the 4 Series.


----------



## deaconh435 (Apr 3, 2014)

tim330i said:


> That is correct. No price increase on the 4 Series.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## LegendaryATM (Dec 14, 2013)

how nice of them


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

M760xi, $156,700 with no options.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

namelessman said:


> Are these price changes accompanied by changes of standard equipment?


Your theory may not be holding. We shall see when order guides for 2018's come out...


----------



## gsanto (Dec 14, 2015)

Seems like the financially responsible thing to do given the results they just announced but they may see a more significant drop in sales than they think. Loyal BMW buyers (like me) are seeing so many other good options for cars that are cheaper and better optioned and having a hard time justifying getting a new one BEFORE the increase in prices. Not sure I can wait to see if they finally include a friggin back up camera as standard equipment in the 2018 price list or not...or will folks just say screw it and finally go lease a Jag, (or heaven forbid an new SQ5) This will definitely hurt volume in the short term so they better hit the nail on the head with the new X3, X5 and X8 SUVs or it could be a risky gamble. (BTW, they really need to be releasing these all these now not one each year over the next 3.)


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

I think BMW just like any other car mfg, plays with MSRP freely.
Jack up the base price, and when sales slow, give incentives back.

Saw a GM truck ad during March madness, up to 17% off MSRp on GM trucks! :jawdrop:

At the end sorta like loyalty back (since people who knows about incentives hang around here)


----------



## Der_Kommissar (Aug 16, 2016)

Look at the long term test on the Jag over at car and driver. They are having a ton of reliability problems with it. I think the Guilia will be the same way. Maybe both will get them worked out over time, but it's too soon to decide that the King is dead. The King needs more standard equipment, for sure. But he's not dead.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Der_Kommissar said:


> Look at the long term test on the Jag over at car and driver. They are having a ton of reliability problems with it. I think the Guilia will be the same way. Maybe both will get them worked out over time, but it's too soon to decide that the King is dead. The King needs more standard equipment, for sure. But he's not dead.


BMW decided that in the U.S. market, it isn't and doesn't intend to be "The King" anymore. The price increases described in this thread (assuming that no additional features are applicable, as tim330i mentioned in the OP) along with the raft of customer hostile policies implemented in the past couple of years by BMW of NA bolster that strategy.


----------



## gsanto (Dec 14, 2015)

Agree. BMW is lucky that it is so hard to match the combination of sportiness, quality, fit/finish, and overall brand reputation they have...just saying that it will be harder and harder to maintain sales leadership in this environment and if they just had a more inclusive options strategy, better electronics package, and getting these new SUV models out the door, will really help them get over this little bump in the road.

And the note about the Jag - completely agree, sexy, great driving car at a great price but the early quality on the 2017 was horrible. Most people who know LandRover/Jag know not to ever get the first year or two of the model. They are getting better though...only have to wait one year to fix most issues. I bought one of the first 550is to hit the states and it has been great from day one.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

ImolaRedM said:


> It's odd that BMW doesn't do this at the start of the production run. The 2018 6-series and 7-series just started production last month, if I'm not mistaken. And yet, the 2018 models went into production with the 2017 prices.


BMWNA typically makes price changes in September and March; sometimes in January. They almost always do two prices increases a year on at least a few models.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I *was* going to get an i8 but now...


----------



## Thruhiker (Mar 6, 2015)

My CA just told me that BMW was going up 2% across the board including 3's. Tend to believe Tim and Bimmerfest, not my salesman. My Wagon is ordered but my accountant is looking to replace his Wife's car.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Thruhiker said:


> My CA just told me that BMW was going up 2% across the board including 3's. Tend to believe Tim and Bimmerfest, not my salesman. My Wagon is ordered but my accountant is looking to replace his Wife's car.


Tell them to look at bulletin B-2-0316-17. It specifically excludes the models I mention above.

Tim


----------



## Thruhiker (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Tim. I believe you rather than a Salesman trying to make a quick score.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Unfortunately I think you're correct about the situation. The price increase bulletin couldn't be any more clear about the excluded models.

Tim


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

tturedraider said:


> BMWNA typically makes price changes in September and March; sometimes in January. They almost always do two prices increases a year on at least a few models.


This is true. This practice has been in play for many decades. Like clockwork (March price increase).


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

tim330i said:


> That is correct. No price increase on the 4 Series.


But that one will get the facelift in a couple months, which mixes the prices from scratch. Not that that is a bad thing, those cheaper LED lights need to trickle down.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Prices have reached a point where even a token 2% increase amounts to big money.

God bless them. Lots of other good alternatives out there.

But I suppose most folks will justify paying it by arguing it is only an extra buck a day on a lease.


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

The strong dollar is not helping them!


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

roup1 said:


> The strong dollar is not helping them!


LOL, I thought BMW raises prices on weak dollar, no?

Remind me the argument of oil companies....
gas price goes up, bad winter makes demand for heating oil surged, and refinery not switching to gas yet.
Then mild winter came, gas goes up again, cause so many drivers going about enjoying weather. Just tell us gas always goes up and be done with it:bigpimp:


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

HPIA4v2 said:


> LOL, I thought BMW raises prices on weak dollar, no?
> 
> Remind me the argument of oil companies....
> gas price goes up, bad winter makes demand for heating oil surged, and refinery not switching to gas yet.
> Then mild winter came, gas goes up again, cause so many drivers going about enjoying weather. Just tell us gas always goes up and be done with it:bigpimp:


Oops! My bad...I had it backwards!!


----------

